# SF Payette Staircase wood.



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

The namesake rapid on this run has wood in play, in the main line.

Not positive, but I think the log that has been wedged in Bronco Billy for the last ~month finally got flushed and made it's way down to Staircase, only to get chocked there.

It's wedged into the boulder pile right of center at the entrance move, and extends out across the duck pond and even a bit into the main tongue.

Fully in play, but not visible if you're reading and running until you've been walloped by it. If you go for the boof move into the duck pond you're either going to land just short of it and pin under it, or if you get a hero boof you're going to land with your bow on it and then likely get stopped and pushed under it.

Tell your friends. Pull over and look on your way up. Update this thread once it's gone, please.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

headed there next week. any update here? thx!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

steven said:


> headed there next week. any update here? thx!


haven't been past it since that day, but might be on thurs. will let you know if so.


----------



## jpurkiss (May 1, 2017)

I was there on Sunday 6/7 and it was still there. Not sure it is going anywhere any time soon. Maybe Boise County will have the log burned.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

jpurkiss said:


> I was there on Sunday 6/7 and it was still there. Not sure it is going anywhere any time soon. Maybe Boise County will have the log burned.



Paddled it at ~noon yesterday. The log is still chocked where it was when I first posted about it. But another log is now chocked vertically on top of it, with current pushing on both of them. So it's not clear if the original hazard was somehow trimmed or broken or ____, because the original hazard is no longer visible.

Could just be that the new log on top has simply pushed the old hazard down deeper out of sight.


----------

